# New 2018 sedan diesel, funny VIN



## bnoon (Feb 7, 2018)

New owner of a 2018 Kinetic blue diesel 6 speed manual sedan... The VIN has a very funny sequence... Anyone else have this? LOL!!!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

bnoon said:


> New owner of a 2018 Kinetic blue diesel 6 speed manual sedan... The VIN has a very funny sequence... Anyone else have this? LOL!!!


Interesting, SEX J. 

I’m pretty sure @*Sunline Fan* will have fun with that...(at @*jblackburn* ‘s expense).

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the manual CTD, I’m jealous!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

LMAO.

Unfortunately @*Rivergoer*, - @*jblackburn* won't let me discuss his exciting plans for this evening so obviously.

But given his love for the activity, this is totally a car he should own. Already in Kinetic Blue too!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rivergoer said:


> Interesting, SEX J.
> 
> I’m pretty sure @*Sunline Fan* will have fun with that...(at @*jblackburn* ‘s expense).
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the manual CTD, I’m jealous!


I am amused. 10/10.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Seems like your profile name should be diesel sexj


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Seeing how literally anyone is getting offended by literally anything these days, you should sue GM.
Why your VINs look like kids scribbling?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 

That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why your Car has its own web page!
https://www.autofind.com/fb/app/74570/details/1G1BG5SEXJ7137796#.WnwIH2inHrc


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

What did you pay for it


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Interesting. I just picked up my Kinetic Blue diesel/manual which was built on 1/22. On mine, the same sequence is SE7 - not a letter.


----------



## powermax (Jun 3, 2017)

Mine 2017 SEXH


----------

